# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Kappa Edger Slippage Issue

## Jtrain252

We have had this edger for roughly 3-4 years, we have noticed that when we cut lined bifocals no matter what the material. If it has ANY kind of AR its slipping.  I am using 3m Pads and the clear plastic sticky things and they still slip. We also have the same issue with Trivex material.  Is there a way to adjust pressure, or clean the edging wheels. I am new to this machine and i came from a Santinelli LXe9000 which i had everything for. I dont quite get this barcoding system.

----------


## Kujiradesu

> We have had this edger for roughly 3-4 years, we have noticed that when we cut lined bifocals no matter what the material. If it has ANY kind of AR its slipping.  I am using 3m Pads and the clear plastic sticky things and they still slip. We also have the same issue with Trivex material.  Is there a way to adjust pressure, or clean the edging wheels. I am new to this machine and i came from a Santinelli LXe9000 which i had everything for. I dont quite get this barcoding system.


For a lined bifocal I always apply half a leap pad on the upper portion of the lens just above the seg. Then block and chuck the lens as normal. I use a Essilor Kappa and this technique always works for me. I think the blocks that essilor send with the machine dont handle the ledge so well and you get slippage.

----------


## lensmanmd

Not to sound like a broken record......but

Are the lenses twisting the same amount, or randomly?   
STs show axis issues way more than SV, followed closely by PALs.  
When was the last time axis calibration was performed on the edger?  
When was the last time axis calibration was performed on the blocker?
Are you tracing every frame, or using stored traces?
When was the last time the tracer was calibrated?

If the STs twist the same amount every time, it's either the edger axis, blocker axis, or the tracer axis.  Maybe a combination of all of the above?
If the STs twist randomly, I'd check the chuck pressure.

----------


## Jtrain252

well it only does it on lined bifocals everything gets calibrated once a month except this month because i just took over and dont know how to do anything.

I do know that i just had the blocking arm jam on me and throw a N11 c22.4/609 code and im not sure how to fix that now 
I trace every frame. Sometimes its down and sometimes it up

----------


## lensmanmd

I'm not a Kappa expert, just the Optronics.  Perhaps others here can help.  

Im assuming this started about a month ago?

----------

